# Envoyer un fax au départ de mon Mac ...



## Filou53 (10 Avril 2012)

Bonjour.

Je souhaiterais envoyer un Fax au départ de mon MacBook Pro.
Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?
en sachant que (merci de lire jusqu'au bout   )

- mon interlocuteur n'a ni PC ni Mac mais bien un Fax
   (donc inutile de critiquer le bien fondé de ma demande  ) 

- c'est purement occasionnel
   (donc prendre un abonnement mensuel ne m'intéresse pas... )

- je suis belge (ce n'est pas pas une blague :rateau: )
   (donc pas de freebox ou quoi que ce soit du genre)

Merci pour votre patience 
et surtout pour vos conseils avisés


----------



## lappartien (10 Avril 2012)

http://www.osxfacile.com/faxer.html


----------



## Filou53 (10 Avril 2012)

lappartien a dit:


> http://www.osxfacile.com/faxer.html


Merci. 

Je venais de tomber sur la page en continuant mes recherches.
Mais cela implique d'acheter un modem...
Pour une opération qui sera peu fréquente, cela fait cher le fax ! :rose:


----------



## AZTT (10 Avril 2012)

multitude de solutions via INTERNET 

exemple  http://www.monfax.com/


----------



## Filou53 (10 Avril 2012)

AZTT a dit:


> multitude de solutions via INTERNET
> 
> exemple  http://www.monfax.com/



Merci aussi. 

Cette solution là, je n'étais pas encore tombé dessus dans mes recherches.
Seul petit souci me concernant:
validité des packs achetés = 1 mois...
Pour ma consommation, cela me reviendra à un pack (c-à-d 5 euros HT) pour 1 ou 2 fax.
Dur dur...

Je sais, je suis difficile :rose:
mais encore une fois, mon usage est vraiment très ponctuel


----------



## Arlequin (10 Avril 2012)

Tu as une imprimante ?
Tu peux sortir de chez toi ?
Tu peux te rendre dans un copy/fax center ? 

Hébé voilà, tu as ta solution zéro install zéro prise de tête 

Non, sans rire, pour 1 ou 2 fax, penses-y 


Que des feignasses ces carolos


----------



## Filou53 (10 Avril 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> Tu as une imprimante ?
> Tu peux sortir de chez toi ?
> Tu peux te rendre dans un copy/fax center ?
> 
> ...



Bien vu 

Sans rire, je vais y réfléchir 

Mais c'est quand même un peu c.. avec autant de matos de ne pas y arriver 
Ma vieille HP tout en un faisait fax mais elle a rendu l'âme...


----------



## subsole (11 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 
====>www.radins.com/


----------



## Filou53 (11 Avril 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> ====>www.radins.com/



Ah, ah ! le 1er qu'ils proposent a l'air de le faire ! 

Je teste cet après-midi.
Un grand merci


----------



## Filou53 (13 Avril 2012)

Filou53 a dit:


> Ah, ah ! le 1er qu'ils proposent a l'air de le faire !
> Je teste cet après-midi.
> Un grand merci


Je n'ai finalement testé que ce matin.
Le 1er lien via radins.com marche nickel.
http://www.radins.com/gratuits/communications/fax-gratuit/envoi-2-fax-jour-depuis-son-ordinateur-27981.html

Après avoir complété l'écran on reçoit un 1er mail pour confirmer l'envoi à effectuer
puis un second quand c'est envoyé...

Le tout (entre envoi et réception) prend une dizaine de minutes.

C'est tip-top ce que je cherchais 

> Arlequin: je ne devrai pas aller au copy center du coin ! 

Merci Subsole


----------

